# show us your engine bay



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
I felt bad. I put a show us your painted/polished VC before, 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20163

and realized not many people have painted or polished valve covers, but they do have hose kits, colored wire loom, new batteries, maybe a polished TB or header, or even an intake of some sort. Possibly a funky strut bar.
So for all of you who have cool engine bays, or ugly dirty ones, 
post away.

Seth

P.S. No, I'm not going to post, yet again, another picture of my car or its engine bay until I do something to it. There are enough pictures of my car on the boards. But as soon as there is a change, you will all be second to know. (First if you lived with me, but since you don't...)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This pic was taken a month or so back.
Last weekend I hand polished a bunch more goodies, and I hope to have a polished valve cover in the next few weeks


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

how much and where did you get the heat shield?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Before the battery was removed to the trunk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02155.jpg


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *how much and where did you get the heat shield? *


I can't remember how much it was. I do know that it was over $50.00
I think I got it direct from Injen.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *and I hope to have a polished valve cover in the next few weeks  *


that should really do the trick.... Looking better and better each time I see it....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....since Mike won't show his....I'll post his for ya....

The ultimate ga16de-TURBO(project 200SX 1.6T)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

now thats an engine bay! ^^^ :banana:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn!i wish my engine bay looks like that!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is mine, I plan on getting a couple of small bling bling parts under there to make it look a little better.









Very Nice....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *that should really do the trick.... Looking better and better each time I see it.... *


Thanks, your's looks damn good!

I might fab a shroud/heat shield to hide the OEM heat shield/header. I really don't want to spend the $$$ on a header for my GA at this time


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

_IF_
and thats a big if, you can remove the heat shield (lower part rusts through completely, and screws rust to the point of no edges for a wrench to grip, and frozen in place.) Then you can just PC it or paint it, or polish or whatever. 
I want to duplicolor 'metalcast' mine, but it isn't coming off any time soon. 

Seth


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Timbo said:



> *Okay....since Mike won't show his....I'll post his for ya....
> 
> The ultimate ga16de-TURBO(project 200SX 1.6T)
> 
> ...


figured anyone who cared had already seen it.....  

I plan on getting rid of the ugly washer bottle .... following Sean's lead with a nice polished container, since I don't use it for windshield fluid (turbo - water injection) any longer an upgrade is in order.. I'll also be pulling the intake manfold for Extrude honing and polishing.. it should match up well with the valve cover.

a few other goodies planned as well...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *IF
> and thats a big if, you can remove the heat shield (lower part rusts through completely, and screws rust to the point of no edges for a wrench to grip, and frozen in place.) Then you can just PC it or paint it, or polish or whatever.
> I want to duplicolor 'metalcast' mine, but it isn't coming off any time soon.
> 
> Seth *


I don't want to go to all that trouble.
I think I can fab a shroud to hide the OEM heat shield much easier.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey Sean....where did you get the nice little washer fluid container?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nevermind....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a coolant overflow catch tank.....not for the washer fluid.

I no longer have a waher fluid tank....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

question how do you guys clean your engine bay's mine is really dirty and I just wanted know how to clean it do I just take some 409 to a cloth and wipe or something else?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
foaming engine cleaner or simple green on gooey bad parts. Must scrub and re-apply for hard spots. Then soap and water for paint sensitive areas and to give it a rinse over. Be careful about gettng water on the spark plugs doen in their hole thats about the only really sketchy place that can screw up your car if it gets wet.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I never let mine get dirty. 
All I use now is a damp cloth ands some polish.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

can't you have your entire engine bay powerwashed? would that harm anything?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You would really have to cover the sensors/filter/MAF/otherstuff with plastic bags. I've seen it done, but I will never do it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*My Pulsar








I really need to get a better, clearer pic.

My NX 1600







*_


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

NX EXA said:


> *My Pulsar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

This is as close of an engine bay shot that I have that can be posted.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^Looks good...where's your hood?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It's JDM, better coolng that way.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't wait to see it when it's done.

Are you doing a pre-fab kit, or custom?


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

altimate94 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*What's that all about? Unless that is what you saw.....my bandwidth was used up then.*_


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NX EXA said:


> *What's that all about? Unless that is what you saw.....my bandwidth was used up then. *


 there was a red X b4. Now the image seems to be work ok.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)




----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/2003kyspecv


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Dirty as always...lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What CAI is that? Place Racing?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats my custom fabricated cold air intake.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

why is it that more expensive cars such as the maxima above and audi's, bmws, etc etc have such neat engine bays. Its like everything is under a giant single cover.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I've been wondering what's up with that as well


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, that Maxima bay is so damn clean.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

i think the big plastic covers look nice, but if i'm going to be working on my own car i don't want more crap to take off. i have enough crap to take off as it is (pic is above). little plastic covers over the radiator, headlights, belts, ornamental rocker covers over the spark plug coils. 

doesn't all this plastic keep more heat in the engine bay?


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

heres mine.
http://members.cox.net/nbrummer/engine.JPG


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
very nice


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Woh,
A new standard.

Seth


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

my motor

http://www.cardomain.com/id/2003kyspecv


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> *my motor
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/2003kyspecv *


Looks clean


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Not much to mine other then my CAI.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

yea Im pretty anal about keeping my engine clean....I just like to see peoples reactions when I pop my hood and it's all bling bling...LOL

thanks for the compliment


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I spend quite a bit of time on my motor cleaning/polishing.

If you keep it up, it will never look bad.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

hope this works. 

http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/301000-301999/301011_9_full.jpg


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's changed a little since when this was taken, but as of about a month ago, this was my engine bay.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

now that I got a cardomain acct., I can post it right here:


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

'scuse me whilst I wipe off the drool which seems to have formed on my keyboard while staring at your lovely engine. (slurp)...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Kinda hard following that engine! Wanna Trade Matt?










okay....see the little scratch on the valve cover above the 4th sparkplug.....I got that from leaving my wrench in the engine and driving it for 5 days.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DROOLLLLLLL

Ben


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Here is my engine Bay. Not much going on here, and as you can see, its dirtier than my car is on the outside.










This isnt really the engine bay per say, but I felt I gotta add this here too.










Here you can see my musical horns, along with the custom "mounting bracket" and the styrofoam pool noodle that is holding it in place  .


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

the wrench was IN the engine? lol, thats crazy


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hope this works...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Hope this works... *



very cool!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG dude did you buy that engine brand new? jeez man. you lucky dog. thats phukin CLEAN.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

james, where did you get all your piping from? and are those silicone couplers, or the home depot ones? im picking up a t-25 and a Dejon MBC this week, gonna get the t-25 rebuilt with a t-28 core


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I bought the piping from a Bluebird engine (intercooler, BOV, J pipe, etc.) and I bought two 2.5" ubends and two 2" u bends from Summit. Had a shop cut and weld everything. most of the couplers are silicon, however there are still 1-2 home depot specials... I need to order them soon!


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how did you get the manifold and downpipe from hotshot though? will they part out kits?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dwntyme, nice engine bay, i like the whole yellow on white scheme, not to mention its clean as hell


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *how did you get the manifold and downpipe from hotshot though? will they part out kits? *


they did for me. I'm not sure if they still do. Give them a call.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *dwntyme, nice engine bay, i like the whole yellow on white scheme, not to mention its clean as hell *


Thanks, I clean it once a week, under the hood,door jams, and 
under the body, trunk jams.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is a pic of when I was NA and then a pic of the current turbo engine bay.The last pic is my racing crew.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

c0oL3sT eNg1n3 b4y eV4r!

EDIT: I own page 6!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

lovin the spare in the engie bay samo you are def killin it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is that like a 2 cylinder? hahahaha


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's an H4. My car ownz.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

samos rimz gets the honeys and his car owns all cavaliers!


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

^^the perfect engine bay! besides samo's


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^Do you have one of the turbo things in there?


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Look for the BOV dude!!!


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^^Do you have one of the turbo things in there? *


Nah, I rigged a hair dryer and one of those ebay electronic superchargers... I get an amazing 2psi of boost!!!  

.
.
.
.
.
.
BTW, I'm joking guys


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's something a little different for ya:









Engine is a VG30E, RWD, I recently added the cone filter and converted to dual electric fans from a 91 Stanza. The red tubing is covering some of the extra wiring for the fans.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> *Look for the BOV dude!!! *


What's a BOV? Some sort of turbo?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Blow Off Valve.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh ok,Jeez I feel so dumb. I was actually looking at getting one of those but I don't know where to install it on my cold air intake.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *Oh ok,Jeez I feel so dumb. I was actually looking at getting one of those but I don't know where to install it on my cold air intake. *


 WHAT???? BOV? CAI? do you know what a BOV does?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Of course I know what a BOV does, it makes that really cool sound. (like WESCHAAAAAWHOOSH) I also want to get an intercooler so my air is colder and my car will go faster. I just don't know which one to get. I wish APC had one but I checked their site and they dont offer one yet.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I wouldn't trust an intercooler made by APC. The purpose of the intercooler is too cool the pressurized air coming from the forced induction unit. If you don't have a supercharger or turbo charger you won't need an intercooler. Blow Off Valves are use to release excees air pressure if I am incorrect in any of this some one please correct me but that is my understanding the purpose of intercoolers and BOV's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *Of course I know what a BOV does, it makes that really cool sound. (like WESCHAAAAAWHOOSH) I also want to get an intercooler so my air is colder and my car will go faster. I just don't know which one to get. I wish APC had one but I checked their site and they dont offer one yet. *


 *Sigh, I hope you're just fucking around. I'm currently assuming you're running N/A. See, A BOV actually has a purpose, same with an intercooler. A BOV takes the extra pressure off of a turbocharged system, an intercooler cools the air after it goes through the turbo b/c the turbo heats up the air major. An intercooler will do nothing for you if you don't have a turbo (especially b/c you already have a CAI). I have no clue what you plan to do with a BOV, you want to make your car go "WESCHAAAAAWHOOSH"? Keep in mind your N/A intake system couldn't even build up 1/8th the amount of pressure it takes to even open the BOV let alone make it go "WESCHAAAAAWHOOSH."


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Guys, take a look at the pics he posted, he's running a turbo setup and is just having fun. I'm surprised no one caught on to this yet.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

d'oh me stupid I forgot he posted his engine bay I couldn't tell if he was joking or not.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*SIGH*, Don't be fucking with me like that. I thought you were serious.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry fellas, I was just messing around. You guys kept on helping me. I was LMAO. Here is a pic (so you can trust me this time) of when my car was NA and now.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is my motor!









Is there a write up on how to install a BOV ? I have always wanted one for my car. I thought they were only for turbo cars. Can somone please link me or guide me the right way?


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Shew....I was getting worried for a second...LOL...I wanted to see how or where this guy was going to install a BOV .....LOL

Sorry to open that can of worms!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

HAHA! That was hillarious. The sad thing is, some kids are that dumb. I loved the part where you wanted APC to make an intake, hah.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

FAST91SER: nice engine bay, but wheres your intake manifold? do you have an aftermarket one, or just paint it black or something? your turbo setup is different, but any kind of boost is cool


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

The intake mani is under the injectors.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *FAST91SER: nice engine bay, but wheres your intake manifold? do you have an aftermarket one, or just paint it black or something? your turbo setup is different, but any kind of boost is cool *


I have a 91, so its a highport, injectors on top, tb at the bottom. Just like sr20racer said, its underneath the injectors.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

My engine bay:
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/twigk/vwp?.dir=/&.dnm=engine1.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t

Didnt get a chance to clean 'er up...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dirty as shit!!

(thats the custom BS Performance POP charger, the whole CAI got ripped off in a high speed offroad chase)


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

hey go4broke, your pic didnt load.... 
high speed off road chase?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i have a candy apple red valve cover i'm putting on next week. i'll post pics after i do that.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

It's gross. Remember it's a work in progress.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

that's what it used to be. this is what it's at now.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nothin special, but atleast I keep it clean...well actually, not really.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Not much to show off, but click here and here cuz pics from webshots won't link up.
Oh yeah, ignore any rust that you my find under the grill.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Keeping it clean


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Here's one of the engine bay...for now!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the trick to the shine: Invest in Griots Engine Gloss. This stuff is unbelieveable.
Also on every non-metal surface, meaning hoses and plastic, run some armor all or meguiars dash shine.

Otherwise I used a heavy duty engine degreaser, then Griots engine bay cleaner, and of course soap and water, and finally wax on the painted areas.
I went though a sponge, alot of paper towels, and a rag.

I need a header BAD, and I can't get the coolant catch bottle clean.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stock intake? cmon dryboy haha


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> stock intake? cmon dryboy haha


that was an older picture from Last spring break, heres a newer one.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Here is my NX motor:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looking much better seth. A few suggestions: paint the power steering cap, optima blue top, and a header would make it (although, I think a header would help just about every GA16 car that has posted so far).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I gotta post up some new images, damn my car for being wrecked. I'll post up when my car is repaired.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

new thread coming soon, show us things NF search couldn't find that you know is really here.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

First ever mod the car ever received:











Things that happened in the engine bay before my ride went to car heaven:


1) Got the ebay intake pipe (best bang for the buck for you SR20/GA16 folks who are looking for a WAI). You can also see the 8mm Accel Thundersport plug wires.











2) Removed the heat shield and got the 1.2 bar radiator cap. I'm probably the only one who thinks the USDM stock header is worth showing off .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Harris, you thief, you stole my avatar from the sr20 forum!! :dumbass:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I love it so much bro!  At least I didn't take your NX sig, which I wanted more than the one I actually "borrowed" from you. You just didn't know that I borrowed it, that's all.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Harris said:


> I love it so much bro!  At least I didn't take your NX sig, which I wanted more than the one I actually "borrowed" from you. You just didn't know that I borrowed it, that's all.


Haha, its all good. I never copyrighted that pic


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

back when i had nitrous and was still kinda slow....my turbo pics will be up sooon..im takin it slow, and takin pics of every step...


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's my '95...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Update:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

and here is a better look at the color change on the engine cover when I first did it 2 years ago now hehe (the cover is not very friendly to pictures  )


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Here's my engine bay. Dirty, I know, but it'll be receiveding a thorough cleaning very soon.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

update:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^
talk about weight reduction

VRRROOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!! 

speakin of VROOM, I will have the SE-L tomorrow and I *may* take some pix


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

few mods, the intake, mangecor wiring, h/o alternator, doug thorley headers, port/polished heads & cams. barely any exhaust past the headers. got rid of the jacobs electronics ignition, it's cr*p I think, stalled the truck more than it added any power.


----------

